

Ask HN: Good Examples of Credit Card Forms - smcguinness

Form design is hard enough, but I'm looking for good designs of credit card forms. I'm curious as to subtle items that would help the user feel confident that submitting payment is okay and secure.
======
verganileonardo
CrazyEgg has a great form. You can read about the optimization process here:
<http://www.conversion-rate-experts.com/crazy-egg-case-study/> (after the
"Optimizing the checkout gave 116% more sign-ups " headline)

------
asselinpaul
<https://stripe.com/blog/stripe-checkout>

<https://trychec.com/>

------
t0
Mine seems to work rather well. <https://se4mods.com/plugins/arcade>

------
fjw
<https://gumroad.com/demo>

------
rikacomet
bookmyshow has a good simple form as well

